# Meet Obi



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

So I've had the little guy for about two months now and I want to upload a few of his pictures! He's a huge snuggler when he wants to be, and sometimes he rears his grumple side.  They're not the greatest quality they were taken with my phone but they were spurr of the moment!


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

More!


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

"Peek-a-boo mom! I see you!"









These were from a few days ago


----------



## msredhead (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh my, absolutely adorable! I want to snuggles!


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

OMG he is absolutely adorable. I hope my sonic gets to the point where I can rub his belly, I have had him since he was 2 years old, he is now 2 1/2 years old.
If he is in the mood he lets me rub his chin and his sides. within the first few days of having him he laid in my lap all sprawled out looking at me and fell asleep.


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

He is such a cutie!!!!


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I love the closeup shots on the blanket. What a little cutie pie.


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, and sometimes he's not in the mood either lol. He's having a grumpy day today ironically, but we've had him since he was a baby so I've been holding him a lot every day  He's watching me quizzically typing this right now


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my! He is so precious! His tiny hands and his pink ears and pink nose!


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

He is so handsome


----------



## vicky493 (Jan 17, 2013)

Aw how cute!!


----------



## Kam (Nov 7, 2012)

Obi is a super cute hedgehog, I'm jealous.
My hedgie is super clean and cute and even sweet smelling but she has yet to be a cuddler, but she's young.


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh dear, don't get me wrong Obi can be quite the grumpy little boy when he's not in a good mood. He has his good and bad days LOL, I just gage it based on the 'looks' I get


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

I love the close up pictures soo adorable.


----------



## Jaiya (Jan 3, 2013)

Asleep in his corner under the liner 









Exploring his new snuggle sack from QC&F









"Mom no pictures! I'm still drying off."


----------

